
The $200 programming font - johnwheeler
http://thenextweb.com/creativity/2016/02/10/operator-is-a-200-font-designed-exclusively-for-developers/
======
johnwheeler
Screenshot in action:
[https://d31td5fkd89rr1.cloudfront.net/assets/images/blog/ope...](https://d31td5fkd89rr1.cloudfront.net/assets/images/blog/operator_ide2.png)

